# Remington 700 sps varmint



## Wingmaster55 (Feb 25, 2006)

Has anyone got one of these new remington rifles, and do they have anything to say about it? Looking to get one in .204 ruger or .22-.250 and would like some insite and has anybody ever tried those range compensating riflescopes with the turrets that now the drop of the bullet that cabelas makes and BSA makes Thanks


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I was looking at ine of these rifles but they are like 8 3/4 pounds without a scope and bipod, not a bad looking rifle but a little haevy for calling.


----------



## bowhunt23 (Aug 31, 2006)

i have the 22-250 it is a slightly heavier gun but it doesn't feel like its that heavy. i love the gun it is a sweet shooting gun points very good and i can shoot 1 inch groups at 200 yards with the ammo i load. i would recomend it highly


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I have one in a standard barrel .22-250. I see no difference in them when compared to a 700. Great rifle for a good price.

Ive never understood why anybody would want a heavy barrel for hunting. For bench work, great, but that extra weight, blah, in the snow, hauling out a dead yote, every pound hurts. No need for em in a hunting rifle.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 26, 2007)

I agree with the above post. Too heavy to pack. Real nice for benchrest or squirrel or prairie dog shooting, but a standard barrel gun set up right is going to be more accurate than you can hold it when your out calling.

You always here about these amazing claims of accuracy, but in all reality what is the difference if your gun can shoot .5 or 1 MOA? Hunched up behind some piece of brush while shooting off of a shooting stick or bipod, the real question is how steady can you hold that hog-leg?


----------

